# Evanston WY Snowstorm



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bad snowstorm in Evanston 3 weeks ago:



One of the few pictures I've posted that's in focus.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you look close you can see a couple polar bears chasing an albino seal.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There's also a flock of swans and 7 snow geese in the lower left part of the picture


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like an Edgar Winter rally to me


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You can't look right at it or it will disappear, but if you stand back and glance at it out of the corner of your eye you can also see a yeti eating marshmallows in the back ground.....:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It's an optical delusion


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya goob, you can just barely make out the white cow eating a marshmallow in the back ground.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, I have been staring at the pic for several hours now and I can't make out what everyone else is seeing, maybe I am just too close to the screen:?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The snow is starting to melt in Evanston. 2 more months of winter to go!


----------

